# Eagle Brand Pie?



## marzoli

Does anybody remember the recipe that used to be on the Eagle Brand milk can-probably in the sixties, maybe a little later. It was a refrigerator pie with a graham cracker crust. All I can remember is it called for Eagle Brand milk, crushed pineapple, some lemon juice . . . that's all I can recall. It probably was awful, but I remember that I liked it. 
If not that recipe, can anyone put together something similar that might work? I'm not good at originating things--adding on, yes, taking away, yes, orginating, no.
For some reason, this pie is in my head and I want a piece of it!:bounce:


----------



## neef

Cherry Topped Lemon Cheescake Pie

1 (8-ounce) package cream cheese, softened 1 (14-ounce) can EAGLE BRAND[emoji]174[/emoji] Sweetened Condensed Milk (NOT evaporated milk) 1/3 cup lemon juice from concentrate 1 teaspoon vanilla extract 1 (6-ounce) graham cracker crumb crust 1 (21-ounce) can cherry pie filling, chilled

*1.* In large bowl, beat cream cheese until fluffy. Gradually beat in EAGLE BRAND[emoji]174[/emoji] until smooth. Stir in lemon juice and vanilla. Pour into crust. 
*2.* Chill at least 3 hours. To serve, top with cherry pie filling. Store leftovers covered in refrigerator. 
For a firmer crust, brush crust with beaten egg white; bake in preheated 375°F oven 5 minutes. Cool before pouring filling into crust.

I think this is the one your looking for.... If not tell me


----------



## 724

I remember a different one, I think. My grandmother called it Million Dollar Pie. One can of Eagle condensed milk, 1 can of crushed pineapple (maybe it had to be drained?), one container of Cool Whip, and some lemon juice (maybe 1/4 cup, preferably from a genuine plastic lemon). Mix it all together, pour into a graham cracker crust, and refrigerate (or did it go in the freezer?). Sorry, my memory is a little shaky on the details.


----------



## marzoli

KC I think your grandmother's Million Dollar Pie is the one!
Thanks Neef for the cherry top recipe-my husband loves that one and I didn't have that recipe either.
How lucky can a girl get? Two great-EZ-recipes!
Thanks guys!


----------



## castironchef

MILLION DOLLAR PIE
Printed from COOKS.COM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


1 (9 oz.) whipped topping
1 can sm. crushed pineapple, drained
1 c. pecans, chopped
1 c. sweetened condensed milk
1/4 c. lemon juice
2 graham cracker crusts

Mix all ingredients. Pour into shells. Chill.

If that's what you're looking for, here it is.


----------



## marzoli

That's IT! Thanks!
I don't remember the pecans, but it's been a LONG time.
I'm looking forward to this and to the other one with the cherry topping. I know my husband will like both of these.
Thanks guys!


----------



## athena

Hi,

Eagle Brand has a website and a great newsletter that comes out every month. Check it out. You'll also be able to get their original recipe that your grandma used ages ago.


----------



## mudbug

Another option:

*PINEAPPLE-CHEESECAKE PIE*
1 (10-inch) graham cracker crust
1 can Eagle Brand milk
8 oz. pkg. cream cheese, softened
1 small box lemon instant pudding mix
1 small can crushed pineapple, undrained
1/4 c. lemon juice
1/4 c. milk
8 oz. Cool Whip

Blend Eagle Brand milk with cream until smooth. Add pudding mix, lemon juice and milk; mix well. Fold in pineapple, then Cool Whip. Pour into crust; sprinkle top with graham cracker crumbs. Chill. Serves 8.


----------



## cjdacook

And an added treat to do with Sweetened Condensed Milk - is to make Dulce de Leche with it -

Put an UNOPENED can in a pan with a paper towel in bottom of pan (to keep the can from rattling) and cover with water. Bring just to a boil, reduce heat and simmer for 3 hours.

Remove and cool. You can store it in the fridge for darn near forever - but open it and it'll be gone in 10 minutes.

You can drizzle this liquid gold over all the above ideas (or on anything else!)


----------



## bjcotton

Make sure you keep the can covered with the water.


----------



## bjcotton

I have a cookbook Best Recipes From the backs of boxes, bottles, cans and jars. It has an Eagle Brand Cherry Cheese Pie that's no-bake if you want it.


----------



## metrakay

Does anybody remember the Chocolate Sweetened Condensed Nilk Eagle put out about 7-9 years ago? Or was I in a test market?

I still have one can and I just looked at the expiration date -- 1999. I've been saving it for something special. I guess I shouldn't save it any longer.

It made the best fudge -- pour in pan, add 1 lb chocolate of your choice (chunks, chips, whatever), melt chocolate in sweetened condensed milk, stir in vanilla if desired and nuts, pour into 8" square cake pan, cool. My favorite in fudge is black walnut.

Every time I pass that section in the grocery store I look for it.


----------



## cjdacook

I do remember seeing it, but don't remember ever buying it - don't think I've seen it for a long time either....


----------



## bigwheel

Boiling that Eagle Brand Milk got me to thinking on this recipe. It come from a nice yankee biker type fella named Buzz Dean. I been saving it for years.

bigwheel


Buzz said this>

Just put it together and put in fridge for overnite--Tastes GREAT!!!! will
make it again Buzz

O'Charlies Carmel Pie

Ingredients:
1 large Graham Cracker Pie Crust 
2 cans Eagle Brand Milk 
1 small container of Cool Whip 
1 small pkg. chopped pecans 
1 pkg. Nestle's mini chocolate chips Preparation Instructions:
Peel paper from cans of Eagle Brand Milk. Place cans on their sides in a large pot (seriously) and cover completely in cold water. Slowly bring pot to rolling boil and boil for 3 hours making sure to turn cans every 30 minutes or so. At the end of 3 hrs. allow cans to cool for 1 hr. (at least - this part is VERY important). Open cans of Milk and spread into pie pan. Cover with Cool Whip. Sprinkle nuts and chocolate chips all over the top.
Refrigerate for 8 hrs. DELICOUS. This can be dangerous so be sure you never leave cans boiling on the stove without checking them !


----------



## cakerookie

CastIronChef I recently made this for our annual cookout at work and it was a big hit. Very creamy and I liked the texture of the chopped pecans in this it was great thanks for sharing it.

Rgds Cakerookie...


----------



## cathy stapleton

I've got that one too, and it's a very good source of all those recipes that were on packages of food in yesteryear. They reprinted it last year so you can now order new copies of it. And as an added bonus, it's now one of those heavily discounted items.

Here's the amazon.com listing for it:

Best Recipes from the Backs of Boxes, Bottles, Cans and Jars by Ceil Dyer


----------



## munchkin

[h2]Ingredients[/h2]

1 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese, softened
1 (14 ounce) cans Eagle Brand Condensed Milk
1/3 cup lemon juice
1 (8 ounce) cartons Cool Whip
1 (15 ounce) cans crushed pineapple, drained
1/2 cup pecans, chopped
2 graham cracker pie crusts


[h2]Directions[/h2]
Combine cream cheese, Eagle Brand milk, and lemon juice and beat until smooth.
Stir in pineapple and pecans and fold in cool whip.
Divide mixture evenly between both pie crusts.
Chill in refrigerator for 4 hours before serving.
I drain the pineapple, add a little cornstarch to thicken it, and bring it to a medium simmer over med-high heat for about a minute. Cool it down, and I use a 13 x 9 pan to layer the cream cheese mixture over the graham crust, then the cooled pineapple, add the cool whip and top with pecans. Then ... Chill for 4 hours. Sometimes I add in some flaked coconut before, or after, the cool whip, and omit the pecans. Depends on who I'm serving . But the chill and the tartness of the cream cheese, and the fruity sweet pineapple is just so refreshingly YUMMY !


----------



## munchkin

and I use a 13 x 9 pan


----------



## nanna

I had a recipe for a very light tasting pie that called for 2 graham crusts, 8 oz cream cheese,can of eagle brand milk,fold in 1 can cherry pie filling then 16 oz of cool whip. I can't find my old recipe but from memory this is all of it. I've used this with cherry, blueberry, and lemon pie filling and each one was equally good.


----------



## phatch

My mother did something similar, minus the cool whip. She added some vanilla as I recall.

I suspect you're looking for something like this:

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/cherry-cheesecake-57488.aspx

Use your sweetened condensed milk in place of the sugar.


----------

